# 5 week old baby, fussy hard to sooth and seems way hungier than usual.. PLEASE HELP!



## Baby G

My little one turned 5 weeks old a few days ago. And he's just been a little terror lately. At around 3 and 4 weeks he had started sleeping a good 4 to 5 hours stretch at night. I was able to catch up on some much needed sleep. He was also napping a lot during the day. Now he is wanting to eat every hour and a half to two and a half hours. He has started taking a whole 4 oz at most feedings, sometimes will only take 3 oz though. He is also not napping as much during the day time. He seems to want to be awake longer. He does finally go to sleep and sleeps a good stretch in the early evening. I am guessing he's got his days and nights figured out. But I didn't realize a 5 week old would be awake this long during the day! He will fall asleep in about 30 min stretches. He is getting really hard to get to go to sleep. As soon as I do get him to sleep and then put him down he will wake up again. Right now he is just looking around, not fussing. 

So just wanted to know if this is normal? Is he going through another growth spurt? I was wondering if I should try to give him a bigger feeding, if it might satisfy him longer. We just moved in a new house I am a stay at home mom and I am SUPER stressed out right now! We didn't even get hardly anything packed til the day we moved out because I am dealing with this constantly demanding little one.


----------



## PineappleHead

He might be going through a growth spurt. But I'd try upping the bottle size to see if that helps at all. Zander has been taking 6 oz since he was about a month old- he's just a hungry baby, but he's now 3 months and still on 6 oz so he's getting plenty. Zachary might just be needing a bit more. :hugs:


----------



## smokey

There are so many growth spurts during the first 2 months roughtly every other week, some are worse then others so good chances are its a growth spurt.
Is he getting a bit cranky as well?


----------



## Baby G

Yeah he's more fussy than usual. His fussing consists of breathing hard and making EHH!!! noises and throwing his arms and legs around. My nurse said that's the "active alert" phase and told me to try to soothe him when he does that because he's overly stimulated. I almost always swaddle him and give him a binky or bottle when he's like that and it helps him calm down.


----------



## JennTheMomma

Could be many things. Sometimes my son seems really hungry when he's not hungry at all, but just looking to suck on somethng. I know when he's being overfed when he cries while nursing. 

Things that have helped my son is gripe water, tightly wrapped in a wrap carrier, singing, and if all else fails a car ride.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hi hun, it might be his 6 wk growth spurt! Mika was a holy terror through that one! He ate about 8 oz at every feeding! 

Try upping his feed if he will take it, but don't push him (he will just puke the extra up). Is he fighting sleep? He might just now be realizing all that there is to see around him. A lot of babies simply don't want to miss anything, Mika is the same way and its hard to get him down for his naps. He definitely needs them though because if he is awake much more than an hour or hour and a half he gets incredibly cranky!


----------



## Baby G

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hi hun, it might be his 6 wk growth spurt! Mika was a holy terror through that one! He ate about 8 oz at every feeding!
> 
> Try upping his feed if he will take it, but don't push him (he will just puke the extra up). Is he fighting sleep? He might just now be realizing all that there is to see around him. A lot of babies simply don't want to miss anything, Mika is the same way and its hard to get him down for his naps. He definitely needs them though because if he is awake much more than an hour or hour and a half he gets incredibly cranky!

Thank you blondeandklutzi. Very cute little one you have there! :) Thanks for the advice. And hey I live in Tulsa oklahoma! Not often you see another ok member here!

Jenna, I try to give him a binky and when he's not hungry he'll take it and suck gently. But when he's hungry he sucks on it really rapidly and crys when he realizes theres no milk. :baby:


----------



## Hopeful3

My HV gave me a chart, on it between weeks 4-5 it shows a fussy stage, sothis might account for some of it. My LO can get like this (we had a terrible day saturday, and he wouldn't settle all day), then they get over tired and irritable. Keep in contact with your HV and check things out with her :hugs:


----------



## Baby G

That is very good to know thanks!


----------



## saturn73

Sounds like a growth spurt to me. It's hard, hang in there!


----------



## dovehouse

my lo is also just 5 weeks he had a terrible night the other night, was awake every 2 hours for a feed, hes been a lot better last night and today. think its just a growth spurt and hopefully he is back to normal.


----------

